# Freeride-Light-Komponenten



## McDaniel (5. August 2004)

Stecke zur Zeit in der Phase der Komponentenauswahl für meinen neuen Freerider. Da ich aber keine Meterhohen Drops anpeile, müssen die Parts nicht so hardcore sein wie die der Diabolus Linie, trotzdem aber recht hohe optische Anforderungen erfüllen   
Meine Frage ist nun, ob die North Shore Kurbeln immernoch verfügbar sind?
Die wären für mich die optimale Symbiose aus lässiger und klassischer RF Optik, geringem Gewicht (im FR Bereich) und hoher Stabilität.
Dann frage ich mich noch, welche RF Vorbauten man früher so verbaut hat - bevor es den Diabolus gab?
Danke für die Hinweise im voraus!!!


----------



## fashizzel (5. August 2004)

vor dem diabolus vorbau gab es den system dh, so hieß der glaube ich.
ich glaube die north hore kurbel gibt es nicht mehr aber die atlas kurbel ist auch sehr schön
und es gibt auch noch was anderes als race face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (5. August 2004)

Gibt auch anderes Bier als Guinness, aber warum sollte ein Mann Kompromisse eingehen?  
Abgesehen davon ist das hier eben das RF-Hersteller-Forum - warum sollte ich hier nach was anderem fragen?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (6. August 2004)

Hi McDaniel,

es sollten noch einige NortShore Cranksets mit ISIS System erhältlich sein, aber die Produktion wird nicht mehr fortgesetzt werden. Als Freeride Light Variante empfehle ich Dir entweder die ATLAS X-Type Kurbeln oder für den preisbewussten Fahrer - Evolve DH Cranks, erhältlich als 3fach, 2fach w/Bashguard oder mit DH Ring und passendem (113mm) Evolve FR oder DH Innenlager.

Vorgänger der DIABOLUS Serie waren die NorthShore und DH Komponenten .


----------



## Phil Claus (6. August 2004)

Have fun building your bike!


----------

